# Buying 1Tb external HDD ~Rs4k



## netizen3000 (Jun 6, 2014)

Guys need help !!!!! .....My friend needs an external hard disk that is durable, long lasting and priced ~Rs4k
I have already looked up the prices for some in amazon and found 
Western Digital Elements Portable 1TB USB 3.0 External Hard Drive
Western Digital My Passport Ultra 1TB Portable External Hard Drive
amazon pricing is the opposite to flipkart pricing, Western Digital Elements Portable is priced less than Western Digital My Passport Ultra.
My concern is should i trust amazon pricing and proceed with Western Digital Elements Portable or is there a better option.
please suggest a good option


----------



## saswat23 (Jun 6, 2014)

Go for WD Passport Ultra


----------



## seamon (Jun 6, 2014)

+1 WD My Passport Ultra.


----------



## HBK007 (Jun 7, 2014)

Yup,,,, +1 to the ultra from myself too.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 7, 2014)

+1 to my passport.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jun 7, 2014)

Yes, go for WD Passport Ultra.


----------



## $hadow (Jun 7, 2014)

Passport ultra all the way


----------



## TheHumanBot (Jun 8, 2014)

W00t, i got Element one looks wise also good than ultra. IMO.


----------



## seamon (Jun 8, 2014)

^^Irrelevant.
WD My Passport Ultra FTW!!


----------



## netizen3000 (Jun 8, 2014)

What about the pricing contradiction


----------



## topgear (Jun 9, 2014)

Go ahead and yes, you can trust Amazon's pricing. What more good is it's fulfilled by Amazon itself so tha gives another extra layer of assurance.


----------



## panacea_amc (Jun 9, 2014)

netizen3000 said:


> Guys need help !!!!! .....My friend needs an external hard disk that is durable, long lasting and priced ~Rs4k
> I have already looked up the prices for some in amazon and found
> Western Digital Elements Portable 1TB USB 3.0 External Hard Drive
> Western Digital My Passport Ultra 1TB Portable External Hard Drive
> ...



Many Users have voted for Passport and not Elements. Why is this so?
If I plan to run a program such as a Game by installing it in the external hard drive, then will this be possibel?
[I thought of posting a new thread for my querry: since this thread already existed, I posted here]

Many thanks.


----------



## sam_738844 (Jun 9, 2014)

i know this is offtopic, but dint want to open a whole new thread for this little query. I have a WD passport which just after a year, on yesterday, crashed and therefore is now unreadable. Fortunately its still under warranty, what steps do I need to follow to possibly replace it?


----------



## Chaitanya (Jun 9, 2014)

panacea_amc said:


> If I plan to run a program such as a Game by installing it in the external hard drive, then will this be possibel?



Generally doesn't work that way..


----------



## sam_738844 (Jun 9, 2014)

Chaitanya said:


> Generally doesn't work that way..



i had skyrim installed in my external, played the whole game from there.


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 9, 2014)

Chaitanya said:


> Generally doesn't work that way..



Who says so... 

Most of my games are on my external HDD...


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 9, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> i know this is offtopic, but dint want to open a whole new thread for this little query. I have a WD passport which just after a year, on yesterday, crashed and therefore is now unreadable. Fortunately its still under warranty, what steps do I need to follow to possibly replace it?



Search for RMA on the WD site... 
From what I have heard, it's pretty easy and straight-forward for WD...


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 9, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> i know this is offtopic, but dint want to open a whole new thread for this little query. I have a WD passport which just after a year, on yesterday, crashed and therefore is now unreadable. Fortunately its still under warranty, what steps do I need to follow to possibly replace it?



have you registered your product on wd website? if  no, register now with the serial number. then you can request an rma for the product you have registered. take a print out of the form(read everything carefully), pack the hdd well and wait till the courier guy calls you. if there is no call, you can contact wd toll free number and they will assist you further.


----------



## panacea_amc (Jun 9, 2014)

powerhoney said:


> Who says so...
> 
> Most of my games are on my external HDD...



Now this is so cool.

- - - Updated - - -

Please tell me people why did u choose Passport over the elements?


----------



## sam_738844 (Jun 9, 2014)

Well, i have done the registration now, the product is well under warranty, 559 days left to expire. But when i try to "create RMA" it does not show my registered product, when i try to add it again, it says "its an OEM product or is voided warranty"


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 9, 2014)

contact the toll free number!


----------



## sam_738844 (Jun 9, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> contact the toll free number!



Ok now its done, created RMA and got the mailer. Now i have to pack it well.

Ok , why does it say that i have to use a traceable carrier to "SEND THIS"  to given mailer address!! Should WD not take care of this?


----------



## ravi847 (Jun 9, 2014)

Guys I've used WD ultra but the speeds are not that good, its the Passport(without the ultra) which has good read and write speeds but it is costly right now on fk
OP can go for Transcend StoreJet 25M3 2.5 inch 1 TB External Hard Disk if he is looking for durability as it says it is shock proof(I don't know any better)

- - - Updated - - -

For rma and all WD is recommended but the ultra has just average read and write speeds


----------



## Skyh3ck (Jul 1, 2014)

can we claim warranty on that amazon bought hard disk, the page does not mention anything about warranty


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 1, 2014)

As long as you have a valid bill & authorized seller there must be no problem in claiming warranty. Warranty is headache of manufacturer  & not seller.


----------



## happy17292 (Jul 1, 2014)

sorry for OT- I bought a WD my passport ultra from amazon. It was delivered today and i was surprised not to find any bill or purchase invoice in the package. Will this create any issues in case i have to RMA it in future?
all my previous hard disks were purchased from local shops and they always provided a purchase invoice with it.


----------

